# Another Fading Topic?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to use Ink Jet printed signs outside on my RR. I've tried it in the past, but they faded to nothing within six months.
Is there anything that I can do to stop them fading. Spray with?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

How about taking the ink jet printed signs to a Staples/Kinko's and having them copied/printed on a laser printer? 

I have to do the same with mine this year also, all of the original signs that came on my buildings are faded to nothing. 
I am going to be making mine up at work so I can print them on our laser printer, then I am going to laminate them and see how they hold up! 
Anything has to look better then what is on them now, and this way I can save the designs on my computer and just keep re-printing them when needed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not laser vs. inkjet, it's the UV resistance of the ink/toner... they DO make UV resistant stuff, but it's $$, and not normally available for consumer printers. 

(I have a friend who sells the $250,000 flat bed printers used to make outdoor signs, trust me they know about UV!) 

I'd try the clear krylon uv spray... 

Greg


----------



## mpaterso (May 11, 2009)

If you have an Epson inkjet printer, check to see if you can use their Durabrite ink. It is designed for outdoor applications although it will fade some over the years. I do not recommend that you consider lamination. The lamination will almost surely fail (separate and peal/bubble) especially where there are significant temperature changes and direct sun light. The ink is a pain. It has a tendency to dry and clog print heads unless you cycle the printer at least once a week. Also check the paper. I found that regular copier paper varied the ink durability outdoors. Unfortunately I did not keep notes so can not provide specifics on which papers worked. 

Mike


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Mar 2013 01:13 PM 
It's not laser vs. inkjet, it's the UV resistance of the ink/toner... they DO make UV resistant stuff, but it's $$, and not normally available for consumer printers. 

(I have a friend who sells the $250,000 flat bed printers used to make outdoor signs, trust me they know about UV!) 

I'd try the clear krylon uv spray... 

Greg 
You don't think laser printed paper will outlast inkjet printing? I know they both will fade, I am just thinking the laser printed may last longer.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, my experience with laser and inkjet printers starts in the late 1970's when I worked for a company called Hewlett Packard in the printer division... 

The answer is "it depends"... the UV resistance of the toners vs. the inkjet ink is really decoupled from the actual process of applying the color... so many factors as already mentioned, acidity of paper, type of ink, etc. 

It APPEARS to me that laser printers put down MORE color, which would make you believe that it would be "sturdier" but it's the action of UV on the dyes that is the operational part. 

The Krylon will make the biggest difference... in my opinion. 

Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I'll try and source some Krylon UV over here.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 08 Mar 2013 03:04 PM 
Thanks Guys, I'll try and source some Krylon UV over here. 
I know where you can get some nice weather resistant signs made using decals, Rod.... When coated with Krylon, they'll last for years...


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

I make a point either of placing signs on the north side of my buildings, or arranging things so that any sign facing another direction is well shaded. 

Hand-painted signs, especially if painted with the opaque and semi-opaque earth pigments - ochre, sienna, umber, carbon black, titanium white - also are highly fade-resistant. 

On the other hand, the transparent colours, those made with dyes, are much less so. 

Many years ago I read that a thin rubdown with paraffin wax will protect a fiberglass canoe from UV damage. I tried it and was very happy with the result. I also waterproofed a cotton tent with a solution of paraffin wax in kerosene; this is an old formula from wayback. Not only was the tent waterproof, but it never suffered an iota of UV damage. 

Food for thought.....


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a sign hanging on the fence next to my railroad that has a painted background color with cut vinyl lettering applied on top. It's been out there for about 14 years now. The background paint has long ago faded pretty badly. The black and gold vinyl lettering is still hanging in there nicely, perhaps faded a little bit.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Domestic printing devices don't need to be UV resistant at extra cost when it is for paper that is stored away from intense sun. Fit for purpose. 
Old red Chevys always turned pink in a few years because they had not developed UV resistant paint in those days. 
The sun's UV is a killer especially on red and yellow as those colors absorb the blue end (UV) of the spectrum more. 
Best just to store your sign artwork, print up a bunch and replace regularly with a good clear coat to keep other degrading aspects from the print. 
UV resistant coatings and laminates can just relate to the coating itself not yellowing or going brittle etc. They will stop problems from exposure to weather etc. but will not stop fading of underlying print unless they have 'UV absorbers' (UVA) which convert the UV into heat but they usually have some discoloration unless applied very thin which then makes them less effective. 

Andrew


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

marine spar varnish has UV filters in it to extend it's life on varnished wood outside. part of the protection is also the gloss which reflects away a certain amount of the radiation. varnish tends to yellow a bit with age giving things an antique look!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 09 Mar 2013 05:54 PM 
marine spar varnish has UV filters in it to extend it's life on varnished wood outside. part of the protection is also the gloss which reflects away a certain amount of the radiation. varnish tends to yellow a bit with age giving things an antique look! 





Could the Spar Varnish be applied with a Air Brush?

JJ


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

John, I would think it would be. However I would definitely have a clean set of seals and gaskets for the brush as the thinners may or may not be compatible with the other paints you are spraying. I had trouble with my Pasche until I separated the old Floquil from everything else I was shooting. 

Bob c


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By John J on 10 Mar 2013 01:37 AM 
Could the Spar Varnish be applied with a Air Brush? 
JJ 

I don't believe so!
If I recall, the problem is that it can't be thinned for an airbrush.
I contacted them a few years ago and was told that it was not possible to actually thin the molecules (or whatever) in the varnish.
BUT, try it and see, as it was a long time ago when I tried.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a few decal and self-adhesive vinyl signs that I have printed myself on my Epson inkjet printer. I coat both decals and vinyl with Krylon UV, and so far haven't had any noticeable fading.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few that I had laminated. That seals them in plastic. Then over spray with a clear coat. So far so good. They haven't been outside long enough yet to pronounce success or failure.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Many states prohibited the use of oil based products and spar varnish replaced by water based. Water based can be thinned and applied with a spray gun. Which type of sprayer, High Pressure Low Volume (HVLP) or standard, you may need to do some investigation. I used water based spar varnish 25+ years ago, the only type available here in CA at the time, on a wooden front door . It was recommended I thin it 1:2 so it dried more slowly making it easier to control applying it with a brush. Tried applying it both ways and thinned worked much better, especially for a novice. Our last house, built in 2000 was all white oak flooring with water based lacquer. It worked fine and looked great. We refinished only once after 9 years. This article may help; 
MASSACHUSETTS COALITION FOR OCCUPATIONAL SAFETY AND HEALTH: Myths about Water Based Finishes


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

In trying to find where I can get that Krylon UV (Lowe's and HD don't carry Krylon anymore), I came across JoAnn Fabrics and Crafts - just a mile down the road. How convenient!

I notice that JoAnn also carries a Krylon product to protect photos and paper

Has anyone tried this? If not, I'll order a can today and get back to you in a year or two. Not available in the stores.

JackM


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just took a look at the ones I had laminated. They have been outside for about two months in cold wet weather and to this point look good.


----------

